# You're not my first, okay?



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Forum that is. That cherry has sailed!

This isn't even my first post/thread on UK-M for that matter. But I thought I'd post in the Welcome Lounge anyway, because it's the thing to do. Just like introducing yourself to as many guests as possible before your ex-wife realises you've somehow bluffed your way past reception and into her annual charity fund raiser.

Sorry I'm losing focus already. Oh yes - new member me. Been in and out of the gym for a few years now but never added any serious size, just definition (which I've now lost by being a lazy sod). Know what the problem was - didn't scale food with my goals and couldn't stay motivated. I've tried using Bodyspaces but honestly, who needs a pep talk from a creepy guy with no head from Tennessee who keeps asking for pictures? This place seems like a much better venue for advice, support, and so on.

UK-M in general seems like a really well maintained community with some great people in it, and I've already enjoyed taking part in some discussions. Think I'm going to like it here!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to the board mate.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks man!

I just gave someone a whopping 0 reputation points. Wow, that was emasculating! I hate being a newbie on forums, roll on bronze level, haha.


----------



## Young.Affluent (Jun 16, 2012)

Welcome to the board man!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome m8! Yeah newbie life sucks.


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome mate


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the welcomes guys! :beer:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

welcome for when you first joined, for now just hello lol


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Haha cheers dude, it's my own fault for not doing everything in the right order!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno.....


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Bonjourno! Tried to find a picture of Austin Powers holding his Italian ankle boots but the Internet gods were not kind.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

welcome to procrastination station


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> welcome to procrastination station


might be for u but dont speak for anyone else! lazy git 

welcome fella!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Procrastination station, sounds like my home away from home!


----------



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

welcome, i havent posted a thread introducing myself either, should i do one now u reckon?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome along dude...


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> welcome, i havent posted a thread introducing myself either, should i do one now u reckon?


Definitely! Although I am very drunk right now so maybe don't listen at all. But deffo do.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome mate


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

welcome mate


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Welcome mate





mrproc said:


> welcome mate


Hi guys, thanks for the welcomes! Very friendly board this.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Finally, bronze membership! Thank goodness, now I can be sexually harassed in private. Oh wait... Crap!

Since I started this thread I've got my ass truly in gear and I'm now in the gym about 5 times a week, currently on low intensity cardio to burn my body fat down below 10%, and your basic free weight exercises. I've sorted my diet as well, used a sensible approach to supplements, and I'm happy I'm actually seeing results already. Thanks guys for any and all advice and motivation! This forum has helped :thumb:


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome fellow Yorkshire-man!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Welcome mate,

Pop me a pm if you fancy a rimming.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Big_Idiot said:


> Welcome mate,
> 
> Pop me a pm if you fancy a rimming.


Haha very welcoming of you, cheers!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Message after message... honestly, what's the point of offering if you aren't ever going to check your inbox?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

read the first part....had a wee voddy tongiht so i didn't bother with the second part:laugh:

I have already been answering your posts:lol:

How rude!!!(it took me a while to do an official intro too:tongue: )

Belated welcome aboard hun, have more fun than you are already having

x


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Haha, thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

good to have some one with sense of humor. - Welcome Bro.


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

welcome from east yorkshire


----------

